# Feederrute und Wurfgewicht



## Reiti no.1 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
habe seid 4 Jahren eine Zebco Feeder 360 , auf der steht 1/2 oz und ich habe 2 Spitzen.
Habe mit der immer in Seen und kleinen Flüssen gefischt. 
Jetzt aber will ich in der Donau angeln, dazu muss ich aber 80g Bleie verwenden ist die Rute da geeignet? kann ich mir auch eine 3 oz Spitze kaufen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

1 oz (Unze) sind 28,35gr... Meistens wird damit nicht das Wurfgewicht der Rute genannt, sondern die Sensibilität der Spitzeneinsätze.
Also ähnlich wie bei den Karpfenruten und ihren "lbs"

Steht sonst nichts auf deiner Rute drauf? Eine Artikelnummer oder Modellbezeichnung würde auch schon helfen.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Werde später nachsehen und es reinschreiben


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Also hier alle Daten der Rute:
Zebco Topic Feeder L 3,60m CW 1/2 oz Art N. 1370 360
Kann ich damit 80g werfen.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Ich vermute nein.
Die 1/2 Oz Spitze deutet darauf hin das es eher eine leichte Rute ist und die aktuellen billigst Ruten von Zebco (also die Cool Feeder) haben ein WG bis 80g. Da das aber ja das max Gewicht ist dürfte die Rute da schon sehr am Ende sein. Evt. könntest Du es noch Werfen aber es wäre nicht angenehm weil es an der Grenze ist. Für einen brauchbaren und guten Wurf sollte man bei einer Rute bis 80g so 40-60g nutzen. Dementsprechend kaufe Dir lieber eine passendere Rute, sprich eine die zum einen länger ist und zum anderen auch noch Luft nach oben hat vom WG, denn et. brauchst Du ja plötzlich auch 100g. 

Wie gesagt ich schreibe das auf Basis der aktuellen billig Cool Feeder Modelle und der Aussage das die Spitze so leicht ist, was eben auch leichtes Wg schließen läßt. Dazu noch das die schweren Topic heute alle 3,9m lang sind.

Ansonsten schau mal was es aktuell so von Zebco gibt, das ist eher der Bereich kleineres WG.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zebco-Topic-Ultra-Feeder-3-60m-Feederrute-Rute-100g-/150590939066?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item230feb5fba
und hier dann die 3,90m Version, die ist dann eher im Flußbereich.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ZEBCO-Cool-Heavy-Feeder-3-90-m-/320711884011?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item4aabeafceb

Aber evt. kann ja jemand noch was genaues zu Deiner Art. Nummer sagen, evt. irre ich mich ja auch. Aber ich vermute das sie bei der Länge eben eher nicht für den Fluß ist.
während die schwere schon wieder länger ist


----------



## 911 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Ich würde mit ner Spitze mit 1/2 oz = 14 gr. Testkurve keine 80 gramm werfen. Bei 14 gr. biegt sich die spitze um 90 grad. und bei 80 gr??? geh lieber auf nummer sicher und hol dir ne medium oder ne heavy feeder. Angle auch in der Donau und 140gr WG schaden nicht...


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Okay dann werde ich morgen im Angelladen mal nach einer schweren Feeder fragen und vielleicht kaufen.
Dann packe ich auf die Feeder die ich habe eine kleine Rolle und benutze sie vielleicht im See


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Kann ich meine winzige Schimano 1000 für die Zebco benutzen hat eine Schnurfassung von 0,18 -170m. Und welche Schnur, wenn ich 10er geflochten benutze habe ich ja 200m sollte ich da erst eine baking mono draufmachen und dann 100m 0,10er


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Ich würde mit ner Spitze mit 1/2 oz = 14 gr. Testkurve keine 80 gramm werfen. Bei 14 gr. biegt sich die spitze um 90 grad. und bei 80 gr??? geh lieber auf nummer sicher und hol dir ne medium oder ne heavy feeder. Angle auch in der Donau und 140gr WG schaden nicht...



Tjo, das erklärt warum diejenigen die es machen mehr fangen wie Du. 
Selbst ein 10g Futterkorb mit Futter wiegt schon mehr als 14g, also darfst Du den dann auch nicht werfen? Was willst Du denn damit werfen?#c
Klar istd as die Ausnahme weil auf der Entfernung auch meist Einflüsse von Außen kommen, so das 3/4 oder 1 Oz eher normal sind, evt. gar 2 Oz damit man die Bisse von kleinen Fischen nicht sieht, aber mit 3 Oz Spitze dann zu fischen wo eine 1/2 Oz reicht, das ist dann als wenn Du mit 24g Pose in einem Gewässer fischt wo 4g reichen.

Zur Rolle, nein das kannst Du nicht!
Von der Schnurmenge mag sie ja passen, aber die hält das nicht aus. Fürs schwere Feedern nimmt man 4000er Rollen oder gar 6000, 8000 oder noch größer. Zum einen größere Spule = weniger Widerstand beim Wurf = mehr Weite, zum anderen höherer Schnureinzug = weniger Kurbeln und schneller den Korb wieder zum Füllen bereit, als letztes je größer um so stabiler die Teile und um so eher halten sie die Belastung aus. Eine feine 1000er wird bei der Belastung mit 80g Körben recht bald die Grätsche machen. 

Also eine gute Rolle in geeigneter Größe holen, da dann die geflochtene drau, den Rest mit mono füllen und dann umspulen auf die andere Spule die beid er Rolle ja meist dabei ist. Schon hast du die geflochtene oben, die mono als Füllung und gegen das verrutschen unten, und die Schnurmenge passt haargenau.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Das mit der Rolle hast du gut erklärt habe da noch was größeres rumliegen was eine feiner Schnuraufnahme bietet, da ist aber eine 20er geflochten drauf werde diese dann wo anders benutzen .
Aber das mit der Rute verstehe ich nicht so ganz habe gerade an meine Zebco 100g hingehängt an die 2oz spitze. biegt sich zwar gut durch aber könnte gehen.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Naja er meinte ja er würde mit einer 1/2 Oz Spitze keine 80g werfen. Ich sagte nur das es geht weil die Spitze eben ausschließlich als Bißanzeiger dient und nichts mit dem WG zu schaffen hat. Im See reicht z.B. eine 1/2-3/4 Oz Spitze aus aber um auf Weite zu kommen brachst Du 80g Futterkörbe weil leichtere nicht so weit kommen wie Du werfen willst. Dann nimmst Du aber ja nicht 3 Oz Spitzen sondern weiterhin die 1/2 bis 3/4 Oz Spitzen und nur einen schwereren Korb, eben weil die Spitzen nichts mit dem WG zu schaffen haben sondern nur die Bissanzeiger sind.

Btw. bei meinen medium und Heavy Feeder Ruten waren auch immer Spitzen von 3/4 bis 1 Oz dabei, und die kommen auch zum Einsatz wenn ich 60-80g Körbe weit raus werfen will am See ohne Wind und Strömung.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Also ich werde jetzt die Zebco benutzen so lange sie hält, und wenn sie kaputt geht habe ich einen Grund eine neue zukaufen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Du darfst eins nicht vergessen: beim Wurf wiegt der Futterkorb keine 80gr mehr, sonderm um einiges mehr!

Da gibt es bestimmt auch eine physikalische Formel für um das Gewicht dann zu berechnen. In diesem Schulfach war ich nie eine Leuchte...

Da die Donau dem Rhein ziemlich ähnlich ist und du im Hauptstrom bzw. an der Strömungskante fischen willst, gebe ich hier mal eine Geräteempfehlung ab.

Wie vorher schon ein User geschrieben hat, ist eine Rolle der 4000er Größe schon gut, aber auch die unterste Grenze. Viele Profis oder Spezialisten fischen mit Brandungsrollen!


Wichtig sind:
*
- eine hohe Übersetzung.* Damit bekommst du den Korb bzw. den Fisch schnell auss dem Gefahrenbereich der Steinpackung.

*- ein großer Spulendurchmesser.* Das bringt mehr Wurfweite weil weniger Reibung.

*- eine stabile Achse und Anbauteile.*
 Einfach mal die Spule abschrauben und die Achsen von verschieden Rollen vergleichen. Und vor allem mal hin und her ziehen. Ist da zuviel Spiel, Finger weg von der Rolle!
Ich glaube die "Medialist" von Shakespeare hat sogar eine Messingpackung um die Achse... Außerdem ist die Belastung beim schweren Feedern für die Rolle enorm hoch durch das ständige Einholen der Körbe und deren hohen Gewichte. Absolut unwichtig sind 15 Kugel-, 4 Nadellager und sonstiger Schnick Schnack. Weniger ist in dem Fall oft besser, solange sie an der richtigen Stelle sitzen und von guter Qualität sind.

Auch ein (jedenfalls für mich) ein wichtiges Kriterium: Die Kurbel sollte nicht einen Klappmechanismuß mit einem Knopdruck haben. Besser ist das System mit der Rädelschraube auf der anderen Seite der Rolle oder wenn man die Kurbel _rückwärts_ drehen muß um diese zu lösen.

_*Zur Rute:*_

Lass dir verschiede "Heavy Feeder"-Modelle zeigen, nimm sie mit montierter Rolle in die Hand und tu so, als ob du werfen willst. Sieht zwar vor einem Angelladen auch komisch aus, halte ich aber für absolut notwendig!

*Was sollte so eine Rute für Eigenschaften haben?*

*- Länge: 3,90m - 4,50m.* Es gibt noch Längere, allerdings sind die auch schwerer zu handhaben. Auch ein wichtiger Grund: deine Körpergröße!! Mir mit 1,91m/120kg macht es keinerlei Problem meine 4,50m Feeder, einem 150er Korb und einer 6000er Rolle voll durchzuziehen und das über mehrere Stunden.
Wenn man allerdings nur 1,70m/60kg hat, ist das schon nicht mehr so einfach.
Allerdings haben die lange Ruten einen wesentlichen, wenn nicht entscheideten Vorteil: sie halten sehr viel Schnur aus dem Wasser! Und je weniger Druck auf dieser lastet, desto besser ist die Bisserkennung.

*- Wurfgewicht: mind. 150gr, besser sind 180 - 250gr.*
Warum so viel WG? Ganz einfach: Wiege mal mit einer Briefwaage einen gefüllten Korb an dem ein 100er Blei hängt... Dazu kommt noch die Wurfbeschleunigung. Das macht eine Rute mit 100gr WG nicht lange mit. Und selbst an der Stromkante können 120gr Blei mal ganz schnell zu wenig sein. Denn manchmal "stehen" die Fische auf festliegende Montagen und Köder oder du mußt enorme Wurfweiten hinlegen weil die Fische halt nicht Ufernah fressen.

Zur Ausstattung:

*- Moosgummigriff;* der ist einfach Pflegeleichter und langlebiger. Versuche mal eingetrocknete Futterreste von einem Korkgriff zu bekommen... keine leichte Angelegenheit.

*- ein zu deiner Körpfergröße und Armlänge passendes Handteil und der richtige Platz der Rolle!*
Nichts ist ärgerlicher, wenn das alles nicht eine Einheit beim Wurf und Drill ist. Da können schon mal ein paar Meter Wurfweite verloren gehen. Vor allem ist es nicht so anstrengend die Rute beim Werfen "aufzuladen" und vor allem auch festzuhalten.
Auch kann man besser zielen wenn die Armstellung passt...

*- Große Ringe in den Spitzen;* 
Das ist für den Fall wichtig, das du mal in die "Verlegenheit" kommst, mit einer Schlagschnur fischen zu müssen. Denn auch ein Knoten kann das Leben einer Feederspitze (und den Angeltag) ganz schnell beenden. Und es bringt ebenfalls Wurfweite. Was bringen ein 50er Startring und die dazu passenden weiteren Ringe wenn die in der Spitze einen zu geringen Innendurchmesser haben.

*- Stabile Zapfenverbindung;* 
Die Belastung ist beim Wurf für diese Teile ungemein hoch. Hier solltest du darauf achten, das der Zapfen lang genug ist bzw. auch tief genug in das nächste Teil reinrutscht.
Außerdem sollte an beiden Endstücken zumindestens eine stabile Wicklung sitzen. Noch besser ist ein Metallring oder eine Kombination von beiden.

*- Stabiler Rollenhalter;* Schraube ruhig mal deine Rolle an die Rute, halte diese fest und versuche mal die Rolle zu bewegen. Wenn sie schon sehr leicht in den Rolleneinschüben zu bewegen ist, lass die Finger davon.

Es gib Ruten die viele dieser Ausstattungsmerkmale haben und auch nicht teuer sind. Man muß halt nur suchen... 

_*Zur Schnur*_

Ob geflochtene oder Mono, da streiten sich die Geister drüber.

Gerade wenn du noch nicht viel Erfahrung beim schweren Feederfischen im Strom hast, ist eine gute Mono oft die bessere Wahl. Zumal sie auch Dehnung hat und die Wurfgewalt nicht direkt an die Rute weiter gegeben wird.

Allerdings fange ich im Rhein nicht unter einer 0.30er an... Das hat wiederum den Nachteil des dickeren Schnurdurchmessers in der Strömung...

Mein Tip: Eine gute und abriebfeste geflochtene Schnur (0,10-0,14mm), davor 10-15m 35er Schlagschnur bzw. ein Stück "Power Gum".

Schon bist du für alle Eventualitäten im Fluß gerüstet. 

Ich hoffe mal, das mein Beitrag nicht zu langatmig war, deine Fragen beantwortet sind und dir (oder auch anderen) ein wenig weiter geholfen hat.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Super Beitrag echt Vorbildlich.
Für mich hört sich das ganz schön krass an mit solchem Gerät zu angeln vor allem auf Weißfische.
Aber du hast schon recht dann kann ich überall angeln, ich war schon an stellen wo mein 100g Blei einfach weggespült wurde.


----------



## 911 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Tjo, das erklärt warum diejenigen die es machen mehr fangen wie Du.
> Selbst ein 10g Futterkorb mit Futter wiegt schon mehr als 14g, also darfst Du den dann auch nicht werfen? Was willst Du denn damit werfen?#c



Was haben denn die 14gr bitteschön mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun? Das hab ich nie behauptet. Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, ist die Testkurve der Spitze bei 14 gramm. Von der Testkurve kann man zwar generell nicht auf das WG schliessen, aber leider ist es bei billigeren Ruten oft so, dass an der Verbindungsstelle der Rute mit der Spitze bei zuviel Gewicht ein Knick, statt eine runde Kurve, entsteht. Bei medium Feederruten ist normalerweise gar keine 1/2 oz Spitze dabei. Deswegen gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es sich nur um ne leichte Feeder handelt. Und aus diesem Grund würde ich keine 80 gr. werfen. Außerdem kommt man mit 80gr bei 1/2 oz nicht auf Weite...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> ...aber leider ist es bei billigeren Ruten oft so, dass an der Verbindungsstelle der Rute mit der Spitze bei zuviel Gewicht ein Knick, statt eine runde Kurve, entsteht.



Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen!! zwei "billige" Ruten bessesen, nie wieder!

 Ganz deutlich ist das teilweise wenn die Strömung die Rute nur im oberen Bereich "krummzieht".


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Was haben denn die 14gr bitteschön mit dem Wurfgewicht zu tun? Das hab ich nie behauptet.



Du sagtest wenn man mit der Rute 14g Wirft hat sie 90 Grad Winkel, bei 80g....
Das impliziert dann doch wenn Du mehr nimmst bricht sie, von daher hattest du es mit dem WG in Verbindung gebracht, obwohl es ja keine hat. Kann sein das Du es anders gemeint hattest, aber so klang Deine Aussage "eine 1/2 oder 1 Oz Spitze geht nicht bei 80g". Das ist aber ja falsch, die geht da wunderbar.


----------



## 911 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du sagtest wenn man mit der Rute 14g Wirft hat sie 90 Grad Winkel, bei 80g....
> Das impliziert dann doch wenn Du mehr nimmst bricht sie, von daher hattest du es mit dem WG in Verbindung gebracht, obwohl es ja keine hat. Kann sein das Du es anders gemeint hattest, aber so klang Deine Aussage "eine 1/2 oder 1 Oz Spitze geht nicht bei 80g". Das ist aber ja falsch, die geht da wunderbar.



Die Testkurve beschreibt ja, wieviel Gewicht man dranhängen muss, dass  sich Griffteil und Spitze im 90 Grad Winkel befinden. Bei 1/2 oz sind das 14 gr. Meine Aussage impliziert, dass der Winkel bei 80 Gramm größer als 90 Grad ist, was schlecht beim Werfen ist. Meine Aussage impliziert aber nicht, dass die Rute bricht. Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich es an seiner Stelle nicht tun würde. aber das muss er selber wissen...
Naja... ist eh egal... dann hat er wenigstens bald nen Grund, sich ne neue Feeder zu kaufen |supergri


----------



## Dunraven (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Jetzt reden wir komplett aneinander vorbei.
Ich rede nur von der Spitze und Du von der Rute.  Die Rute wird schon nicht 1/2 Oz haben.  Wenn die Rute so eine Testkurve hätte, dann hättest Du recht. Aber so eine Rute habe ich noch nicht gesehen, das wäre ja ein Lämmerschwanz ohne gleichen.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Jetzt reden wir komplett aneinander vorbei.
> Ich rede nur von der Spitze und Du von der Rute.  Die Rute wird schon nicht 1/2 Oz haben.  Wenn die Rute so eine Testkurve hätte, dann hättest Du recht. Aber so eine Rute habe ich noch nicht gesehen, das wäre ja ein Lämmerschwanz ohne gleichen.



Leider doch. Die Rute hat eine 1/2 Oz Testkurve, wenn du diese Spitze verwendest. Die Spitze ist ja massgeblich beteiligt an der Testkurve der Rute...


----------



## m-spec (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Leider doch. Die Rute hat eine 1/2 Oz Testkurve, wenn du diese Spitze verwendest. Die Spitze ist ja massgeblich beteiligt an der Testkurve der Rute...



|kopfkrat

Mit der Angabe 1/2 Oz. ist die Testkurve der Spitze gemeint und nicht die der Rute. Wäre ja auch zu geil wenn ich erst die 1 oz Spitze fische und die Rute bei nem 14 gr. Korb den Halbkreis mache und bei der Nutzung der 2 oz Spitze entlastet sich das Handteil.

Deiner Argumentation folgend hätte ich schon dutzende Ruten geschrottet weil sie völlig überlastet gewesen wären.... 

Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Fall (und ich feedere fast nur noch) wo die Spitze durch das Korbgewicht aufgegeben hat. Vom ersten Rutenteil (also da wo die Spitze reinkommt) kann ich das nicht behaupten, aber auch da habe ich erst eine in über 20 Jahren geschrottet.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Mit der Angabe 1/2 Oz. ist die Testkurve der Spitze gemeint und nicht die der Rute. Wäre ja auch zu geil wenn ich erst die 1 oz Spitze fische und die Rute bei nem 14 gr. Korb den Halbkreis mache und bei der Nutzung der 2 oz Spitze entlastet sich das Handteil.



Bei Feederruten ist die Testkurve der Spitze gleich der Testkurve der Rute. Die Testkurve wird nicht über nen Halbkreis definiert, sondern über nen 90 Grad Winkel...


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Deiner Argumentation folgend hätte ich schon dutzende Ruten geschrottet weil sie völlig überlastet gewesen wären....



Und wie schon vorher erwähnt... Bei Feederruten haben Testkurve und Wurfgewicht wenig Zusammenhang...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Error.

In die Ermittlung der Testkurve einer Feederrute wird die Wechselspitze aber nicht mit einbezogen, da sie ausschließlich der Bissanzeige dient.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Error.
> 
> In die Ermittlung der Testkurve einer Feederrute wird die Wechselspitze aber nicht mit einbezogen, da sie ausschließlich der Bissanzeige dient.



Error. Mit verschiedenen Spitzen lädt sich der Blank beim Wurf verschieden auf...


----------



## m-spec (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Bei Feederruten ist die Testkurve der Spitze gleich der Testkurve der Rute. Die Testkurve wird nicht über nen Halbkreis definiert, sondern über nen 90 Grad Winkel...



Also wird nach deinem dafürhalten das Wurfgewicht bzw. die Aktion der Rute über die Feederspitze definiert:

1 oz = Rute hat nen 90° Winkel bei nem Feederkorb von ~ 28 gr.
2 oz = Rute hat nen 90° Winkel bei nem Feederkorb von ~ 56 gr.

Dann erkläre mir mal folgendes:

Als schweres Geschirr habe ich hier folgende Ruten stehen:

1.) Fox Horizon FX1 angegebenes WG ist 150 gr. geliefert wird sie mit 4 Spitzen 1,5 & 2 oz in Glasfaser und 4 & 5 oz in Carbonspitzen. Richtig "funktionieren" dürfte diese Rute nach deiner Angabe ja nur mit einer 6 oz Spitze. Am besten komme ich bei der Rute allerdings mit der 2 & 4 oz Spitze zurecht... 

2.) Mosella Xedion Evo Longcast angegebenes WG ist 200 gr. Spitzen sind alle in Carbon und von 2-8 oz ist alles dabei. Hier bräuchte ich also ne 8 oz um Spaß zu haben.Am besten bei dieser Rute komme ich mit 2 & 3 oz zurecht die 4 oz mit leichten Abstrichen.

Müßte ich ja massenhaft Bruch haben....

Die "Kraft" einer Rute kommt aus dem Handteil und dem zweiten Teil. Die Wurfweite leidet sicherlich unter den weicheren Spitzen aber zu Schrott geht da nichts wenn man einen vernünftigen Wurfstil hat.

Man kann hier sicherlich über semantische Spitzfindigkeiten diskutieren aber im Bewußtsein der meisten Angler ist die Testkurve gleichgesetzt mit dem Wurfgewicht und dieses Mißverständniss sorgt für viele Auswüchse.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Also wird nach deinem dafürhalten das Wurfgewicht bzw. die Aktion der Rute über die Feederspitze definiert:
> 
> 1 oz = Rute hat nen 90° Winkel bei nem Feederkorb von ~ 28 gr.
> 2 oz = Rute hat nen 90° Winkel bei nem Feederkorb von ~ 56 gr.
> ...


Wir reden grad völlig aneinander vorbei. WG und Testkurve haben bei hochwertigen Feederruten wenig Zusammenhang. Das sag ich ja schon die ganze Zeit. Du unterstellst mir, dass ich das Gegenteil behaupte...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Error. Mit verschiedenen Spitzen lädt sich der Blank beim Wurf verschieden auf...



Nach deiner "Lehre" müsste man dann auch Schwingspitzenruten mit der Testkurve Null angeben, da die Spitze ja nur so herunterhängt.

Aber wir werden es so machen: Du hast recht und wir gehen in Ruhe feedern!


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Nach deiner "Lehre" müsste man dann auch Schwingspitzenruten mit der Testkurve Null angeben, da die Spitze ja nur so herunterhängt.
> 
> Aber wir werden es so machen: Du hast recht und wir gehen in Ruhe feedern!



Hmm... ich glaube das ist einfach Auslegungssache... für mich gehört bei ner Feeder die Spitze mit zur Rute, da sie nicht nur der Bissanzeige dient... sonst bräuchte ich ja nur die feinste Spitze... Ich glaub, dass das auch nirgendwo eindeutig definiert ist... falls es doch so sein sollte, dann kann ja jemand die QUelle posten...


----------



## m-spec (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Hmm... ich glaube das ist einfach Auslegungssache... für mich gehört bei ner Feeder die Spitze mit zur Rute, da sie nicht nur der Bissanzeige dient... sonst bräuchte ich ja nur die feinste Spitze... Ich glaub, dass das auch nirgendwo eindeutig definiert ist... falls es doch so sein sollte, dann kann ja jemand die QUelle posten...



Auslegungssache ist es definitiv. Nur wie schon von mir gepostet: Die wenigsten kennen den Unterschied zwischen Testkurve und Wurfgewicht und nehmen dann sowas auch noch für bare Münze. Und für mich kommt das was ich mit einer Rute leisten kann an Wurfleistung nicht aus der Spitze sondern aus dem Handteil. Die Feederspitze limitiert dann nur den Schwung den ich beim Wurf aufbaue.

Und die feinste Spitze kann halt auch zu leicht sein wenn man z.B. in der Strömung fischt. Biegt sich diese zu stark durch leidet die Bißerkennung (ein zu weiches Spitzenteil kann da aber auch sehr kontraprodutiv sein)


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> sonst bräuchte ich ja nur die feinste Spitze...



So ist es ja auch. Die Wahl der Spitze wird ja ausschließlich von Einflüßen, wie Wind und Strömung bestimmt. Bei Flaute am Ententeich kannst du auch mit der 1/2 oz. Spitze einen extraschweren Korb fischen, denn es geht ja nur um die Bissanzeige.

Gut. Werfen sollte man können, denn wer raushämmert, wie Conan der Zerstörer, der wird auch Bruch ernten.

Und es gibt auch eine ungeschriebene Faustregel:

Da man eine gewisse Masse an Blei, sprich Korbgewicht benötigt, damit alles in der Strömung liegen bleibt, rechnet man pro 30 gr. Blei mit 1 oz. Testkurve der Spitze. So hat man schon mal einen groben Anhalt, welche Spitze nötig ist, damit sie in der vorherrschenden Strömung eine ordentliche Bissanzeige bietet.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Auslegungssache ist es definitiv. Nur wie schon von mir gepostet: Die wenigsten kennen den Unterschied zwischen Testkurve und Wurfgewicht und nehmen dann sowas auch noch für bare Münze. Und für mich kommt das was ich mit einer Rute leisten kann an Wurfleistung nicht aus der Spitze sondern aus dem Handteil. Die Feederspitze limitiert dann nur den Schwung den ich beim Wurf aufbaue.
> 
> Und die feinste Spitze kann halt auch zu leicht sein wenn man z.B. in der Strömung fischt. Biegt sich diese zu stark durch leidet die Bißerkennung (ein zu weiches Spitzenteil kann da aber auch sehr kontraprodutiv sein)



ja... das kann man so stehen lassen |supergri


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> So ist es ja auch. Die Wahl der Spitze wird ja ausschließlich von Einflüßen, wie Wind und Strömung bestimmt. Bei Flaute am Ententeich kannst du auch mit der 1/2 oz. Spitze einen extraschweren Korb fischen, denn es geht ja nur um die Bissanzeige.
> 
> Gut. Werfen sollte man können, denn wer raushämmert, wie Conan der Zerstörer, der wird auch Bruch ernten.
> 
> ...



Ich ziehe meine Feeder schon gern ab und zu voll durch. und da merkt man den unterschied zwischen den Spitzen schon. Bei ner guten Feeder bricht normal nix... aber sicher ist das Risiko für nen Bruch höher, wenn man voll durchzieht...


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Eine guten Überkopfwurf voll durchziehen ist erwas anderes, als raushauen, wie ein Mutterschänder!


----------



## Dunraven (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Leider doch. Die Rute hat eine 1/2 Oz Testkurve, wenn du diese Spitze verwendest. Die Spitze ist ja massgeblich beteiligt an der Testkurve der Rute...




Wurde ja schon von anderen gesagt das es so nicht stimmt. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, und jetzt auch von anderen nochmal unterstrichen, die Spitze ist der Bißanzeiger und sonst nichts. Wenn man das Wurfgewicht einer Rute angeben will, dann wird die nicht da mit eingerechnet weil sich das dann ja laut Deiner Aussage je nach Spitze ändern würde, und hier geht es ja um das Wurfgewicht und die Frage wie hoch es eben ist. Und keine Rute hat die Angabe mit Spitze X ist es 14g, mit Spitze Y 50g und wenn Du Dir noch eine 6 Oz Spitze kaufst, dann wird es höher als der Hersteller geplant hat ^^. 

Aber auch nett Deine Idee um Geld zu machen. Einfach eine super schwere Feederrute nehmen und dann wetten das ein 14g Blei die in einen 90 Grad Winkel biegen kann und dann die 1/2 Oz Spitze nehmen und sagen siehst Du, die Rute hat einen 90 Grad Winkel, jetzt darfst Du aber keine 20g mehr mit der 250g WG Rute werfen. 

Ach ja ich habe dann auch einige Feederruten schon mehrfach geschrottet, denn ein Spitzenbruch ist dann auch ein Rutenbruch, damit ist also die ganze Rute kaputt und nicht der Bißanzeiger, wenn die Spitze ein komplettes Teil der Rute ist. Darum sind auch Feederuten normal 4 teilig und die Hersteller schreiben nur aus Spaß die Angabe 3+ Feederpitze oder 3+4 obwohl es doch eindeutig nur 4 teilig ist. Du siehst selbst die rechnen die Spitze gesondert, eben weil sie der Bißanzeiger ist und nicht die Rute an sich.


----------



## m-spec (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> . Und keine Rute hat die Angabe mit Spitze X ist es 14g, mit Spitze Y 50g und wenn Du Dir noch eine 6 Oz Spitze kaufst, dann wird es höher als der Hersteller geplant hat ^^.



Wieder ein sanftes Veto:

Die Firma Browning schießt sich da in meinen Augen gerade ein ziemliches Eigentor, da sie auf einigen Feederspitzen neben der oz Angabe auch eine gr. Angabe aufdruckt. Das führt bei vielen wieder zu Irritationen, da sie die Angabe auf der Spitze mit dem WG der Rute gleichsetzen.

Aber gegen diese Windmühlen wird man glaube ich noch in 20 Jahren kämpfen...


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wurde ja schon von anderen gesagt das es so nicht stimmt. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, und jetzt auch von anderen nochmal unterstrichen, die Spitze ist der Bißanzeiger und sonst nichts. Wenn man das Wurfgewicht einer Rute angeben will, dann wird die nicht da mit eingerechnet weil sich das dann ja laut Deiner Aussage je nach Spitze ändern würde, und hier geht es ja um das Wurfgewicht und die Frage wie hoch es eben ist. Und keine Rute hat die Angabe mit Spitze X ist es 14g, mit Spitze Y 50g und wenn Du Dir noch eine 6 Oz Spitze kaufst, dann wird es höher als der Hersteller geplant hat ^^.


Lies mal genau meine Postings. Nirgendwo steht, dass man mit einer stärkeren Spitze mehr WG hat. Stärkere Spitzen laden den Blank der Rute aber besser auf als die weichen. Und aus diesem Grund dienen Spitzen nicht NUR der Bissanzeige. Auf meinen Feederplatz z.B. komm ich mit der weichen Spitze einfach nicht hin, weil zu viel Schwung durch die wabblige Spitze verloren geht... aber ich glaub, das thema ist jetz durch...


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Wieder ein sanftes Veto:
> 
> Die Firma Browning schießt sich da in meinen Augen gerade ein ziemliches Eigentor, da sie auf einigen Feederspitzen neben der oz Angabe auch eine gr. Angabe aufdruckt. Das führt bei vielen wieder zu Irritationen, da sie die Angabe auf der Spitze mit dem WG der Rute gleichsetzen.
> 
> Aber gegen diese Windmühlen wird man glaube ich noch in 20 Jahren kämpfen...



Vom Prinzip her ists ja dasgleiche, was draufsteht. Beides Gewichtsangaben für die Testkurve. Oder soll die Grammangabe dann für ein WG stehen?? Also z.B.   3 oz, 120 gramm??


----------



## m-spec (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



911 schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her ists ja dasgleiche, was draufsteht. Beides Gewichtsangaben für die Testkurve. Oder soll die Grammangabe dann für ein WG stehen?? Also z.B.   3 oz, 120 gramm??



Es werden die oz Angaben als gr. umgerechnet angegeben. Sehr unglückliche Lösung wie ich finde.


----------



## 911 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*

Ja, für Beginner sehr doof...


----------



## Dunraven (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Wurfgewicht*



m-spec schrieb:


> Wieder ein sanftes Veto:
> 
> Die Firma Browning schießt sich da in meinen Augen gerade ein ziemliches Eigentor, da sie auf einigen Feederspitzen neben der oz Angabe auch eine gr. Angabe aufdruckt. Das führt bei vielen wieder zu Irritationen, da sie die Angabe auf der Spitze mit dem WG der Rute gleichsetzen.
> 
> Aber gegen diese Windmühlen wird man glaube ich noch in 20 Jahren kämpfen...




Das kenne ich und ich finde es recht praktisch. Aber ich bin auch noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen das man es verwechseln kann, in dem Fall ist es schon blöd da man bei Oz dann auch meist nachfragen muss was das meint, und da findet man es dann ja schon oft mit der Erklärung. Da es im Fließwasser aber ja grob passt ist es dafür auch recht egal. Erst im Stillwasser wird das dann zum richtigen Problem.


----------

